# Partager un dossier entre deux macs distants



## valentinld (6 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour, j'aimerais faire quelque chose de relativement simple :

J'ai un dossier quelconque sur mon Mac, et j'aimerais pouvoir le partager avec un autre utilisateur Mac (pas sur le même réseau local, donc via internet) afin de pouvoir collaborer sur le même dossier.

C'est à dire que quand j'ajoute des fichiers, il y a accès, quand il modifie un document, je vois les modifications en direct et vice-versa.

Quelle est la manière la plus simple, s'il y en a une, de faire ceci ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## guytoon48 (6 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir,

Dropbox...

http://www.commentcamarche.net/download/telecharger-34081904-dropbox


----------



## patple (7 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,
Rien n'est plus exaspérant que cette sorte de réponse lapidaire avec juste un lien. D'autant qu'en cliquant on obtient des renseignements sur Dropbox et pas sur la connexion wi-fi de 2 Macs distants.
Avant une clean install de 10.11.5 à 10.11.6 sur mon MBP et de Lion à Maverick sur mon iMac, je partageais sans problèmes tous mes fichiers et dossiers de l'un sur l'autre et vice versa.
J'ai bien entendu fait les manipulations bien connues sur chaque mac des préférences “utilisateurs et groupes“ et “Partages“ mais rien à faire. Sur chaque Mac je vois l'autre dans le volet latéral, mais impossible de se connecter. Avant je n'avais même pas besoin de cliquer pour que tout le volume de l'un apparaisse sur l'autre et donc pouvoir faire ce que je voulais. Maintenant même en invité référencé cela ne fonctionne plus.
Je signale que j'ai cherché pendant des heures sur ce forum et sur bien d'autres y compris les formes anglo-saxons.
Merci pour une vraie réponse et non un lien qui ne résout rien.
À+


----------



## r e m y (7 Octobre 2016)

patple a dit:


> D'autant qu'en cliquant on obtient des renseignements sur Dropbox et pas sur la connexion wi-fi de 2 Macs distants.
> 
> À+


Ca me semble assez normal vu que ca apportait une réponse à la question posée qui était différente de la tienne!
Il s'agissait de partager un dossier entre 2 Macs via Internet...


----------



## Berthold (7 Octobre 2016)

patple a dit:


> Rien n'est plus exaspérant que cette sorte de réponse lapidaire avec juste un lien. […]
> Merci pour une vraie réponse et non un lien qui ne résout rien.


  Ça c'est sympa pour celui qui a pris le temps de formuler une réponse, même lapidaire… On est dans un forum, ici, pas une hot-line. Chacun fait ce qu'il peut ! Un peu de respect n'a jamais fait de mal à personne.


----------



## r e m y (7 Octobre 2016)

Berthold a dit:


> Ça c'est sympa pour celui qui a pris le temps de formuler une réponse, même lapidaire… On est dans un forum, ici, pas une hot-line. Chacun fait ce qu'il peut ! Un peu de respect n'a jamais fait de mal à personne.



D'autant que la réponse, quoique lapidaire, et le lien fourni répondaient parfaitement à la question posée!

Mais effectivement, on n'a pas encore inventé la réponse unique qui répond à toutes les questions quelles qu'elles soient. 
Du coup, quand on trouve cette réponse alors qu'on a une question différente, ca ne fonctionne pas... C'est ballot!


----------



## patple (7 Octobre 2016)

Bravo les critiques mais pas la moindre aide Il y a sur les forums de MacGe (et autres) la plupart du temps des gens très sympas et calés et qui répondent TOUJOURS de façon compréhensible et souvent même pédagogique. Puis il y en a d'autres, heureusement peu nombreux mais tous bien évidement de petits génies, qui, je maintiens, renvoient des réponses lapidaires souvent avec l'arrogance des ignorants.


----------



## guytoon48 (11 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir,

en voilà un autre : http://outilscollaboratifs.com/2016...pour-ameliorer-productivite-et-collaboration/
Puisque "Patple" a besoin de points sur les "i", je suis infographiste au sein d'un service prépresse, le Mac est mon outil de travail et si je me permets d'orienter le sujet vers Dropbox, c'est que nous nous en servons de façon collaborative sur des travaux et que l'on peut être prévenu d'une motif sur un fichier par notification (çà répond parfaitement à la question)!!
c'est vrai qu'en mécanique, cuisine ou danse classique, je suis ignorant


----------



## AladdinVonSane (11 Octobre 2016)

Tu peux également créer un dossier partagé sur google drive (même créer directement des fichiers via google sheet ça doit s'appeler)
Peut être également sur iCloud tu dois pouvoir faire ce genre de partage


----------



## usurp (12 Octobre 2016)

patple a dit:


> Bravo les critiques mais pas la moindre aide Il y a sur les forums de MacGe (et autres) la plupart du temps des gens très sympas et calés et qui répondent TOUJOURS de façon compréhensible et souvent même pédagogique. Puis il y en a d'autres, heureusement peu nombreux mais tous bien évidement de petits génies, qui, je maintiens, renvoient des réponses lapidaires souvent avec l'arrogance des ignorants.



Bonjour,

Bien étonnante cette façon de demander de l'aide....
Et en effet la réponse donnée répondait bien à la question initiale, c'est à dire le partage via internet entre 2 macs.
Maintenant tu aurais pût créer ton propre fil pour ta question qui est différente...

Ceci dit (sans arrogance, juste pour plus de courtoisie sur les forums ), voyons ton pb
Si j'ai bien compris tu cherches à rétablir la connexion qui existait entre tes macs avant les upgrades d'OS. Je suppose que si tu les vois dans le panneau latéral, ils sont sur le même réseau local.
Plutôt que de passer par ce panneau latéral du finder, essaye de passer par le menu Aller-->se connecter au serveur. Dans "adresse du serveur" renseigne l'adresse IP de l'ordinateur auquel tu veux accéder (pour la connaitre pref système/réseau, wifi ou ethernet, selon ta connexion) puis "connecter".
Une fenêtre d'authentification va s'ouvrir, où tu mets les identifiants utilisateurs que tu as autorisé dans "partage de fichier"
Une fois ceux-ci rentrés, les partages accessibles que tu as défini te seront en principe proposés.

-usurp-


----------

